# What's your best way to make Bells?



## Perry (May 3, 2011)

I go TGHD86'S Routine and sell Coconuts


----------



## Psychonaut (May 3, 2011)

get one foreign fruit (all you really need)
invest about one week's worth of fruit into planting an orchard (think 20-30 trees)
sell them for 1,500 per tree (which will make you 300,000 per growth, i believe)
save your money
invest into turnips, and BUNCHES of them
if you can make any money off of the turnips, sell them, repeat process until you are a gajillionaire.


----------



## rafren (May 6, 2011)

I used to fish.


----------



## Liquefy (May 6, 2011)

The ony way to "big bucks" is the White Turnip trade.  Each Sunday morning, invest as much money as you can in White Turnips.
In AC, you can have a White Turnip price spike during the week about 40% of the time.
In ACWW and ACCF, you can make a profit during the week about 7/8 of the time.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 7, 2011)

Go to a holiday and sell all the stuff u get on it.


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

I make money by going hunting in the summer 
I only catch gigantic fish in the water, and I catch every bug thats seen on a coconut tree.
This gives me about 100,000 bells per pocket-load 
Unfortunatly you can only do this during the summer months


----------



## robokabuto (May 31, 2011)

find stuff on the ground or go fishing.


----------



## twinkinator (May 31, 2011)

Fish in ocean/catch coconut palm bugs in June/July.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 6, 2011)

Selling coconuts xD


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

My sister does this and it annoys me so much. She puts like a thousand bells in the bank and then fast forwards a couple years then goes back. Interest = profit.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2011)

Duping money.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 6, 2011)

Holding up Nooks with my slingshot


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 6, 2011)

bell trees, coconuts, fishing, stealing xD


----------



## Yokie (Jun 6, 2011)

Foreign Fruit and Turnips is the shiz.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

I clone them.


----------



## Andelis (Jun 8, 2011)

Throughout the year my main source of money would be from fishing.
Where I really start getting money is in summer with my coconut trees, catching beetles at night!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 8, 2011)

^
Exactly.



Skipper82342 said:


> I clone them.


Lazy.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 9, 2011)

get seashells on the beach and sell them to tom nook.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 12, 2011)

Catching and selling tree bugs on summer nights. Very lucrative and very fun.  If it's raining, I also watch for coelacanths.


----------



## Dizzzy (Jun 20, 2011)

What I do is I fill my pockets with the fruit grown in my town. Then, I head over to a friend's town, and sell the fruit there (because it's not native). Then, I fill my pockets with fruit from their town, and head back to my town. Then, I sell that fruit in my town. After that I just repeat the process. It works


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

Turnips, fruit, fish, bugs, money rocks.


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I sell everything I get that I don't want, I sell shells and fruit, I look for the money rock every day, and I shake trees until I get 
stung!


----------



## Static (Dec 14, 2011)

I shake trees, catch bees, sell fossils, unwanted furniture, bugs and fish.


----------



## Himawari (May 4, 2012)

Stalk market. Made millions of Bells within weeks without cheats using that method. I _did_ use a stalk market guide though to predict the behavior of the turnip prices (yes, there is a pattern).


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Word of advice, don't go around bumping old threads, check the last post date


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 7, 2012)

I would love to learn the turnip pattern!


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2012)

Nothing wrong with just fishing. : ) Honestly it's the most effective method and it's kind of fun!


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

turnips


----------



## Keenan (May 17, 2012)

Justin said:


> Nothing wrong with just fishing. : ) Honestly it's the most effective method and it's kind of fun!


I agree. It's one of the most fun things in the game and I can get you a ton of bells from it. 
Collecting fruit is boring, but gets you several thousand bells per pocketful.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 17, 2012)

Fishing and getting foreign fruit is the way I usually get some bells.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

I prefer bugs over fishing


----------



## LaurynM (Jun 7, 2012)

Just get the Lloyds or whatever there called...I find them in the ground and end up making 20,000+ by the end of the day. Best part is you can do this yearly.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

gyroids.

they dont seem to make much money though, you get like 2,000 a day from them


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 8, 2012)

Catching fish and bugs during the summer.

I occaisonally buy red turnips from Joan. When I have enough red turnips, I plant them all and sell them to Nook once they're ripe.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 8, 2012)

Sell fossils or sell rare seasonal furniture, such as the Easter furniture set or the Halloween one


----------



## joost (Jun 11, 2012)

In the summer i used to catch lots of fish, and bugs on palm trees at the beach. You could sell bugs and fish for twice the price at flea markets so i would always save the most rare bugs for that sort occasions (they didn't take much room so). But most profit i made with turnips


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

Sell fruit, sell fish/insects I already have, sell shells, sell random junk in my house, raid the lost and found and sell everything, sell clothes I don't like... that's all I could think of


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2012)

joost said:


> In the summer i used to catch lots of fish, and bugs on palm trees at the beach. You could sell bugs and fish for twice the price at flea markets so i would always save the most rare bugs for that sort occasions (they didn't take much room so). But most profit i made with turnips



yeah flea markets were a great way to get bells


----------



## Keenan (Jun 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah flea markets were a great way to get bells


I disagree. It takes a long time for your neighbors to pick something and it's often worthless furniture that sells for a few hundred bells. Once in a while they'll pick a fish or bug, but you can't sell it for much more than you would get from Nook, plus it's a very slow process. I usually participate in them for awhile, then stop bothering because it takes them so long to come or pick an item.

I always prefer fishing and bug hunting in the summer. The best bugs are out in mid summer in the late afternoon and night.


----------



## joost (Jun 12, 2012)

The day before the fleamarket i would just get all of the furniture out of my room and fill it all with bugs. That way all they choose is bugs and you could sell the bugs for twice the much they give you at nook. So in acww I would safe all the hercules beetles in my spare rooms and make quite a profit on fleamarket days.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember I spent a few hours one night just running around my town, hoping that a Hercules beetle would appear on one of my coconut trees. I ended up catching so many giant beetles that my house was full of them, and I made a few hundred thousand bells  in the end just from selling them all


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I disagree. It takes a long time for your neighbors to pick something and it's often worthless furniture that sells for a few hundred bells. Once in a while they'll pick a fish or bug, but you can't sell it for much more than you would get from Nook, plus it's a very slow process. I usually participate in them for awhile, then stop bothering because it takes them so long to come or pick an item.
> 
> I always prefer fishing and bug hunting in the summer. The best bugs are out in mid summer in the late afternoon and night.



I still disagree, I can usually sell items for 1.5-2x the price nook buys them for at flea markets.



joost said:


> The day before the fleamarket i would just get all of the furniture out of my room and fill it all with bugs. That way all they choose is bugs and you could sell the bugs for twice the much they give you at nook. So in acww I would safe all the hercules beetles in my spare rooms and make quite a profit on fleamarket days.


I just removed anything I wanted to keep and fill the room with junk



PurplePikmin said:


> I remember I spent a few hours one night just running around my town, hoping that an Atlas beetle would appear on one of my coconut trees. I ended up catching so many giant beetles that my house was full of them, and I made a few hundred thousand bells in the end just from selling them all


flea market or nook?


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> flea market or nook?



Just tom nook. Giant beetles sell for something like 10 000 bells each, and I had a a bucket load of atlas', cyclommatus' and scarab beetles etc as well.

I meant Hercules beetle before, that was one tricky beetle to track down.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

oh, i didn't know if you meant the F-market or Nooks, but you can get way more from bugs at the market


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> oh, i didn't know if you meant the F-market or Nooks, but you can get way more from bugs at the market



Yeh, but my entire house was filled up with beetles, and the next flea market was agggeeessss away lol


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the same thing I do, except, you may not want to invest in turnips until you are a player with many bells. Another great way to earn some bells is stuff your house and pockets with rare bugs and time travel backwards to winter, and the rare bugs that can only be caught in summer will be worth twice as much!


----------



## Wootzel (Jun 15, 2012)

The BEST way to make money is through foreign fruit (fruits that are not native to your town). Find someone to trade you some and then cut down all your plain trees and bury the foreign fruit instead. Wait a few days and your town is a functioning Bell machine lol. One load of foreign fruit sells for 7,500 Bells (500 per fruit) at Nook's. A few loads, which are easy to obtain, and you're rolling in Bells.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

bug hunting,  fishing, stealing from recicling bin, talking to neighbors until they give me stuff to sell, selling fruit, flattering peppy villagers into giving me stuff to sell, action replay, ( thats how i get money trees.)   and DONT call me a hacker just because i use action replay. im not seeding anybody, right? plus, i dont even have seed codes OR wifi


----------



## Starsy02 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silver Shovel + money rock in ACCF = a fair sum of bells per day


----------



## Cloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Capture rare beetles at Night in the summer times, Nook gives you quite alot for them.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always just earned my money by fishing in the ocean. I don't like the turnips and bug catching just doesn't do enough for me.

This is probably why I love the barred knifejaw so much. xD


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a combination of the money rock, fish, and foreign fruit.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 28, 2012)

I always catch fish and bugs I just go along my beach (I have like 50 coconut trees there or more) and I only catch the big fish and the beattles on the coconut trees


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

Is growing the foreign fruit really that good? I've never actually tried it myself. Mainly because I don't like chopping down trees and I'd need to for any convenient orchard.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, for each foreign fruit tree, it will give you 1,500 bells every three days. If you have a couple dozen of them, you can see how that would add up.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow. I knew about how much Tom Nook would pay for them but I never really though about how much that adds up!  I'm gonna have to start an orchard in New Leaf!


----------



## Trakker (Oct 28, 2012)

I resort to eating the animals and sleeping on the ground, no bells needed...

(I like growing lots of foreign fruit tress...)


----------



## Toeto (Oct 28, 2012)

Loads of foreign fruit and fishing.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

I fish the ocean like crazy, sell foreign fruit, and hit the money rock for bells. I'll even send villagers pieces of fruit in hopes of furniture to sell! Easy money if you take off the cost for the package of paper (which is usually free since I seem to get them as prizes for errands a lot...and in the lost and found)


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 29, 2012)

I've actually never (extensively) sold foreign fruit! Huh. Maybe I'll try in ACNL.
Late night bug hunting is my go-to money maker  and turnips


----------



## Kaia (Nov 12, 2012)

I tend to fish, sell fossils, hit that one rock in the town everyday that gives you bells, and sell random items that I don't like xD I don't usually sell fruit unless they're foreign fruit. ​


----------

